# Whatever Happened To...



## Sinister

JENNIFER RUNYON!

I think we need to have a thread that covers such a subject. I will start. If someone wonders about a MIA actor/actress, they can post who they wonder about here in this thread and if board members know, they can post what they can to "enlighten" their fellow residents of Unpleasant Street.

Last night, Omega and I were watching a beloved movie of many of us on the board, *Ghost Busters.* We get to the part where Venkman is doing his ESP Shock Test, and there sits the lovely Ms. RunyOn, as she has for twenty years, and I wonder, "Whatever happened to her?" Well, I check IMDB this morning, and the last info they have on her is the '93 B-Movie *Carnosaur.* Nothing else. No history, no nothing. Anybody? Raxl, you gotta know! Just curious. Spaulding and I were enamored with her way back in the day, and it perplexes me that she simply vanishes, while clueless idiots like Nicholas Cage, Jim Carrey and Halle Berry still run roughshod on the silver screen. Can anyone help a brother out?

This paragraph was added when Z posted his response. As you can see, I went back and corrected my places in Ms. Runyon's name where I used an "A" instead of an "O." He was correct, and I was not. But it's fixed, no sweat esse!


----------



## Zombie-F

It's Runyon... not Runyan.

If memory serves me right, she was on Charles in Charge for a few episodes and in an episode or two of Quantum Leap. Other than that, who knows? She was real purdy though, and it is a shame she dropped off the face of the earth.


----------



## RAXL

I think she popped up on an episode of 90210 a while back. 
Since then, she's gone on to where ever it is 40+ actresses go....  
She was pretty hot, even with that little scar on her lip.
She was in the movie 18 again, as well. I don't remember if that's the one with Kirk Cameron and Dudley Moore or the one with Fred Savage and Judge Reinhold.


----------



## jagbend

*I know what happened to Jennifer Runyon*

She "retired" from acting to focus on her family. Our kids went to school together for months before I knew she had been an actress. I asked her lots of questions. She enjoyed acting then but loves being a mom now. She is very involved with her kids & is a normal down to earth person that is fun to hang out with.

We were also neighbors, she lived in a nice normal family oriented neighborhood. We have both moved to new cities but not a lot has changed.

I'm sure your real question is nothing about her personality but more to do with "is she hot?". The answer is yes. She is absolutely beautiful. She has 2 kids, and still turns heads.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Winona Rider

Have not seen nor hyde nor hair since she got busted for shop lifting!!

Loved her since Beetleguise.....


----------



## Hauntiholik

Jack Reaper said:


> Winona Rider
> 
> Have not seen nor hyde nor hair since she got busted for shop lifting!!
> 
> Loved her since Beetleguise.....


I take it that you did not see the latest StarTrek movie? She played Amanda Grayson (Spock's mother).


----------



## Jack Reaper

Hmm....
When that comes to DVD...I will have to watch that.
Thanks Haunt....Good to know she is still working.

I do know that one of the Coreys...from the '80's....you know...Edmund Frog of Lost Boys plays the Romulan.


----------



## Revenant

That was Corey Feldman. He showed up in a Toxic Avenger movie! heheheh had to use a pseudonym to keep from getting pounded by SAG, since Troma doesn't pay anyone


----------

